# Stuck oil tank gauge



## john84 (Nov 25, 2018)

I just noticed after filling my tank the gauge is not working, still stuck on 1/8 tank. The gauge is located in the middle of the tank connected to the vent.

What's my best option? I'd rather not cut the pipe to replace it unless I have to.

Thanks


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 25, 2018)

Your setup looks just like mine.

The whistle in mine quit, so a similar situation. I had to remove the vertical *vent* pipe (outside), then unscrew the pipe that goes through the wall into the house, then I could unscrew the remaining pipes to get at the gauge/whistle assembly. It took a large pipe wrench and a length of pipe to loosen them, but other than that, it was not very difficult. No pipe cutting involved. 

My fill whistle quit because it had some crud stuck in it. I don't know what it was, because just as I reached it, it fell into the tank. Here's hoping it doesn't cause me future grief in there. That whole whistle mechanism is a pretty clever bit of engineering.


----------



## WES999 (Nov 25, 2018)

You could probably just leave the existing non working gauge as it is, and add a  new gauge without the vent in 
another location in the tank.


----------



## john84 (Nov 25, 2018)

WES999 said:


> You could probably just leave the existing non working gauge as it is, and add a  new gauge without the vent in
> another location in the tank.



  I was thinking that but I'm not sure if I would have enough room for the float.


----------



## mustash29 (Nov 25, 2018)

Mine is 22 yrs old and sometimes sticks after a refill & occasionally sticks as the tank level drops.  I have an unused port on my tank, so if it sticks during use I can just dip check it with a broomstick.

I would love to install a tygon tube on the side as a direct reading secondary sight glass but something tells me the insurance / bldg inspector folks would have a conniption fit. 

Carefully unscrew the plastic sight glass (wrap a heavy rag or piece of rubber gasket material around it before applying the pliers) and the float will respond.  Then re-install the sight glass.


----------



## john84 (Nov 26, 2018)

I tried that a few times, as soon as I let go of the rod it goes right back down to 1/8 tank.


----------



## mustash29 (Nov 26, 2018)

Sounds like the float ball is full of oil then.


----------



## john84 (Nov 26, 2018)

I assume the only way to fix it is to replace it?


----------



## maple1 (Nov 27, 2018)

That guage looks a bit different than ones I used to have. They would just screw out. That one doesn't screw out?


----------



## john84 (Nov 27, 2018)

maple1 said:


> That guage looks a bit different than ones I used to have. They would just screw out. That one doesn't screw out?




Not that I can see without removing the vent pipe.


----------



## heat seeker (Nov 27, 2018)

My bet is that the float fell off the arm.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 28, 2018)

john84 said:


> Not that I can see without removing the vent pipe.



I really have no idea because like I said that is a different looking guage than I used to have. But there aren't by chance say a couple of screws holding it in place, that you access by taking the glass off? Or something like that? Seems odd for a guage to not be more easily serviced, they do get wonky. Some from the get-go.


----------



## peakbagger (Nov 28, 2018)

I have two tanks with that type of gauge and both don't work. I think I came to the conclusion long ago that they need to be unscrewed out of the tank. Some tank installers put a union on the vent piping but most don't as few folks own a set of pipe wrenches that will open up big enough to break a union that size loose. I think most installs require that the pipes be removed from the outside of the house and work your way in. Buy some rector seal in advance as you will need it.


----------



## velvetfoot (Nov 28, 2018)

Buy a Rocket Gauge and install it in an unused hole.  I've had one for years and it works great!  Nice being able to read it on the first floor.  I will say my tank gauge still does work and I just installed it because it was cool.
https://www.supplyhouse.com/Beckett-17000-Rocket-Wireless-Fuel-Level-Monitor


----------



## Brian26 (Dec 19, 2018)

I just installed a wifi smart oil gauge. Thing is amazing and was easy to install. Just screws into an unused tap.

It reads down to 1/10th of a gallon and uses an ultrasonic sensor. It is insanely accurate. I tune my own furnace and know the gph firing rate. Thing is dead on with my .68 gallon firing rate.

You can also set various alerts to warn you about different levels and usage. Probably the coolest feature is the high usage alert. If the tanks starts leaking I will get a text message or email on my phone.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 21, 2018)

Link?


----------



## Brian26 (Dec 21, 2018)

velvetfoot said:


> Link?



https://www.connectedconsumerfuel.com


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 21, 2018)

169.  About 60 bucks more than the Rocket.  Go for it!
(Tells self:  no, you don't need it.   )


----------



## john84 (Dec 25, 2018)

I ended up buying a rocket gauge, very easy install. So far it is working good and appears to be accurate.


----------

